# A recommended sermon



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 24, 2009)

Our Pastor just finished a series of sermons this past Lord's Day that were in response to the Newsweek article about the Bible and Gay Marriage. They were all very good, but I thought this last one, What Does The Bible Say About Homosexuality, was extra good and wanted to share it with y'all. He reminds us not only of our obligation to stand against what God calls sin, but also of our obligation to share the gospel with the sinner. 

 
Our Mutual Joy Weighed By God's Word, Part 5: What Does The Bible Say About Homosexuality


----------

